# Feeder Shim Designs?



## DirtyLittleSecret (Sep 10, 2014)

Now that all my boxes are put together for the upcoming season, my next series of projects are accessories. 
As simple as feeder shims can be, I've noticed numerous designs from relatively basic shims, ones with #8 hardware cloth as a bottom that allows the bees to feed on sugar blocks/fondant from underneath, to Vivaldi boards that are more designed as a quilt box. 
So, what would be an "optimal" design?


----------



## Dave Burrup (Jul 22, 2008)

All I use is a 1"x4" frame screwed together in the dimensions of the brood box. I do not use wire because I want the bees to get on the feed.


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

optimal maybe in the eye of the beholder and the approach as varied. I use a modified medium box with wedges on the long sides as a summer feeder, ventilation, top entrance and winter quilt box. For winter I add a 3" spacer underneath for sugar brick clearance. What did you have in mind as an objective?


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

I happened to make my inner covers with the correct bee space on one side while the other side has a 2" space between the inner cover panel and the frame. Both have a notch 1 1/2" wide x 3/8" deep. Simply put, the inner cover is installed with shorter side down in the summer and the deeper side down during the winter months so sugar bricks and pollen patties can be added. Easy peasy..... patent pending... lol


----------



## DirtyLittleSecret (Sep 10, 2014)

Eikel said:


> optimal maybe in the eye of the beholder and the approach as varied. I use a modified medium box with wedges on the long sides as a summer feeder, ventilation, top entrance and winter quilt box. For winter I add a 3" spacer underneath for sugar brick clearance. What did you have in mind as an objective?


Good point. Shim feeder for feeding pollen sub/sugar/fondant. Am currently using Vivaldi boards on all my hives w/ telescoping lids, but reconsidering designs for those hives with migration lids.


----------



## jbraun (Nov 13, 2013)

I use the same design for my inner cover as Beeman. It's always there for me that way.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

Mine are 2.75-3" tall so I can fit bigger sugar bricks under if needed.
Can always rip them in half at a later date if smaller is desired.


----------



## vdotmatrix (Apr 5, 2014)

That is nice! I have always used 1x2 in the dimensions of the hive boxes...Of course this year they are making so much WILD ASS COMB in the sugar shim-what a mess. I think this is because of the crazy warm weather we have been having......

Are you seeing any burr comb (WAC) in your sugar shim?


jwcarlson said:


> Mine are 2.75-3" tall so I can fit bigger sugar bricks under if needed.
> Can always rip them in half at a later date if smaller is desired.


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

Old all mosts rotten boxes. Cut the rot off. Then cut about three fingers with. And screen. Drill a 3/4 hole. Done.


----------



## ralittlefield (Apr 25, 2011)

I also recycle old boxes to make shims. Just cut to desired depth and you are done.


----------



## BlueRidgeBee (Jun 12, 2013)

EIKEL: Would love it if you would post a pic. What you have going on sounds like what I've been trying to come up with for multipurpose.


----------

